# 5-5 smoke



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did butts, ribs and chicken. Was a good day. Thought I'd share some pics.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

damn.. did I miss the memo?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

That's a lot of chow, how many are you feeding? I can almost smell it through the fiber optic internet cable.

Rick


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

How do you get drool out of the keyboard?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> That's a lot of chow, how many are you feeding? I can almost smell it through the fiber optic internet cable.
> 
> Rick


Everything but 2 leg quarters and one rack of ribs were cooked for folks at work.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## FishRman (Jul 14, 2008)

DANG it i missed another one.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Good God man. We need a PFF BBQ and you are nominated as being in charge of the smoker.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

That looks awesome! I've been looking for some good chicken and rib rubs, any chance I can get a PM recipe?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

wackydaddy said:


> That looks awesome! I've been looking for some good chicken and rib rubs, any chance I can get a PM recipe?


Ribs are rubbed with The Neely Rub recipe from Food.com


1 1/2 cups paprika
3/4 cup sugar
3 3/4 tablespoons onion powder
2 (about 4 pounds each) slabs beef spareribs
2 (about 3 pounds each) slabs pork sparerib
I kick it up a bit by adding crushed peppercorns
For the chicken, I lightly coat with olive oil and rub with Badia Complete Seasoning or Lemon Pepper. I smoke at 250* for 2 hours then move them to a grill and cook the indirect at 325* until the temp in the deepest part of thigh is at 165-170*


I smoke the ribs at 250* for 3 hours then foil them with apple juice and put back in the smoker until the temp between the bones is 185*. I unfoil and put back in the smoke for 30 minutes. I like my ribs dry but if you like them wet, then that last 30 minutes is a good time to sauce.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like you coated the ribs with yella mustard to get the rub to stick.. am i right?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Looks like you coated the ribs with yella mustard to get the rub to stick.. am i right?


Yes.


----------



## Fishindaddy (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics and the recipes. Gonna try that this weekend, with beer of course. :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fishindaddy said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics and the recipes. Gonna try that this weekend, with beer of course. :thumbup:


You are welcome.:thumbsup:


----------

